# Mavs Select 2004-05 Mavs Dancers



## JGKoblenz

*Congratulations to the 2004-05 Dallas Mavericks Dancers!*









Top Row: Marissa, Marcella, Kindle, Dinesha, Jennifer, Claudia, Sunni
Middle Row: Jordan, Nicole, Amber, Crystal, Kandi, Jenni
Bottom Row: Melody, Dawn, Justine, Jen, Mallory

More pictures and information, [here].


----------



## Tersk

I'm going to post that photo on my website, if you dont want me to do, PM ME my site


----------



## Peja Vu

Very hot...Amber is my favorite


----------



## LionOfJudah

Gotta love Texas women :drool:


----------

